# West Lancs meet Sunday 24th February



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Right people theres 16 of us on this meet, what is your preffered format/groups? Do you just want me to draw names and have singles stableford etc or do you want pairs or team etc etc.

Any ideas/thoughts? Will be sorting the details over next day or three


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm easy on format. 
There could be a few Regional teams in that lot though... Lancs, Scotland, Liverpool, Manchester/Cheshire 

Id say still draw the 4 balls though... Just an idea.

Edit- Whatever's easiest for you on the day Birchy:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 7, 2013)

Whatever you want Scott.


----------



## Yerman (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy with any but just to make a positive suggestion which you can feel free to ignore:
Individual Stableford and a 4BBB best 2 scores on each hole between the four groups.

What time are we due to tee off?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Our tee times are 11:00 - 11:22. 

The regional team thing could be a laugh if people fancied it.

Yerman it would probably be a struggle to have two comps as with a fiver each prize fund that only makes Â£80 to play with and the prizes could end up being a pencil each 

Will see what any of the others suggest on here and take it from there.


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			There could be a few Regional teams in that lot though... Lancs, Scotland, Liverpool, Manchester/Cheshire :
		
Click to expand...

I'd have to be adopted for the day


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'd have to be adopted for the day 

Click to expand...

Like a fish out of water . Im sure a team would love to adopt a Fish. Thats if that idea is a goer


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't mind pal.... Quite like the regional idea though....


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 7, 2013)

Im easy mate. Just looking forward to playing from proper tees and off fairways rather than mats. Everything else is a bonus.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'd have to be adopted for the day 

Click to expand...

I've heard of adopting a Bengal tiger or a Panda, but a fish? Unless your a special fish. Are you a puffa fish, or is that just an unfounded rumour. 

Possible preliminary teams that I can see are:-

Mickeys

Me
Stu
Scouser
Karl102 (love it)

Jocks

Val
Craw
NW Jocko
HDID kenny?

Lancashire hotpots
Qwerty
Louise
Bluewolf
Birchy

Shameless (greater manchester)

Junior
Karl102 - unless he's in the scouse and adopted scouse team
Birchy

So, we have 1 or 2 that can be in more than one team, is there any other possible teams I've missed out and where does the loyalties/bloodline of Fish, Splash,HDID Kenny lie?

If we do sort out four teams, what about a stableford, as follows:-

Team prize:- Best 2 scores (first six holes), best 3 scores (middle six holes) all 4 scores on the last six holes. 

Â£5 in - winning team takes all

Individual prizes:- Best nett medal score, best stableford score (it goes to second place, if the same individual and a nearest the pin).

Â£5 in - Â£ 2.50 each for the best nett medal, Â£1.50 each for the best stableford, Â£1 each in the nearest the pin

Total Â£10 each

Winning team wins Â£80
Individual best nett medal wins Â£40
Individual best stableford wins Â£24
nearest the pin wins Â£16

Just my suggestion, anyway.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've heard of adopting a Bengal tiger or a Panda, but a fish? Unless your a special fish. Are you a puffa fish, or is that just an unfounded rumour. 

Possible preliminary teams that I can see are:-

Mickeys

Me
Stu
Scouser
Karl102 (love it)

Jocks

Val
Craw
NW Jocko

Lancashire hotpots
Qwerty
Louise
Bluewolf
Birchy

Shameless (greater manchester)

Junior
Karl102 - unless he's in the scouse and adopted scouse team
Birchy

So, we have 1 or 2 that can be in more than one team, is there any other possible teams I've missed out and where does the loyalties/bloodline of Fish, Splash,HDID Kenny lie?
		
Click to expand...

I think HDID Kenny is a scottie too? Hes a member of a scottish course according to his signature


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 7, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			... Quite like the regional idea though....
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure Karl?


----------



## thecraw (Feb 7, 2013)

I wouldn't bother with prizes mate.

A Â£5 sweep will suffice in my opinion. In February I'd knock the individual scores on the head and go for Team Stableford with best 2 scores out of the 4 going on the card.

As much as I would love to play as part of Team Jock I don't rally want to travel to Engurland to play with Val and HDID (I can arrange a game with them up here any time) I'd much rather get to play with a few of you southern softies and put some faces to alter egos. I would do a balls in the hat draw out 4 balls on the day.

Just my tuppence worth and I will happily go with the flow. 

C.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2013)

Editted a lot since, so re-posted:-



Fish said:



			I'd have to be adopted for the day 

Click to expand...

I've heard of adopting a Bengal tiger or a Panda, but a fish? Unless your a special fish. Are you a puffa fish, or is that just an unfounded rumour. 

Possible preliminary teams that I can see are:-

Mickeys

Me
Stu
Scouser
Karl102 (love it)

Jocks

Val
Craw
NW Jocko
HDID kenny?

Lancashire hotpots
Qwerty
Louise
Bluewolf
Birchy

Shameless (greater manchester)

Junior
Karl102 - unless he's in the scouse and adopted scouse team
Birchy

So, we have 1 or 2 that can be in more than one team, is there any other possible teams I've missed out and where does the loyalties/bloodline of Fish, Splash lie?

If we do sort out four teams, what about a stableford, as follows:-

Team prize:- Best 2 scores (first six holes), best 3 scores (middle six holes) all 4 scores on the last six holes. 

Â£5 in - winning team takes all

Individual prizes:- Best nett medal score, best stableford score (it goes to second place, if the same individual and a nearest the pin).

Â£5 in - Â£ 2.50 each for the best nett medal, Â£1.50 each for the best stableford, Â£1 each in the nearest the pin

Total Â£10 each

Winning team wins Â£80
Individual best nett medal wins Â£40
Individual best stableford wins Â£24
nearest the pin wins Â£16

Just my suggestion, anyway.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Editted a lot since, so re-posted:-



I've heard of adopting a Bengal tiger or a Panda, but a fish? Unless your a special fish. Are you a puffa fish, or is that just an unfounded rumour. 

Possible preliminary teams that I can see are:-

Mickeys

Me
Stu
Scouser
Karl102 (love it)

Jocks

Val
Craw
NW Jocko
HDID kenny?

Lancashire hotpots
Qwerty
Louise
Bluewolf
Birchy

Shameless (greater manchester)

Junior
Karl102 - unless he's in the scouse and adopted scouse team
Birchy

So, we have 1 or 2 that can be in more than one team, is there any other possible teams I've missed out and where does the loyalties/bloodline of Fish, Splash lie?

If we do sort out four teams, what about a stableford, as follows:-

Team prize:- Best 2 scores (first six holes), best 3 scores (middle six holes) all 4 scores on the last six holes. 

Â£5 in - winning team takes all

Individual prizes:- Best nett medal score, best stableford score (it goes to second place, if the same individual and a nearest the pin).

Â£5 in - Â£ 2.50 each for the best nett medal, Â£1.50 each for the best stableford, Â£1 each in the nearest the pin

*Total Â£10 each*

Winning team wins Â£80
Individual best nett medal wins Â£40
Individual best stableford wins Â£24
nearest the pin wins Â£16

Just my suggestion, anyway.
		
Click to expand...


A ten spot WTF!!!!

I'm tighter than 2 coats of paint and would be in danger of letting my moth collection out of my wallet if I was to let a brown note out!


I'm going to specifically ensure that I have a Scottish note just to cause you problems!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I wouldn't bother with prizes mate.

A Â£5 sweep will suffice in my opinion. In February I'd knock the individual scores on the head and go for Team Stableford with best 2 scores out of the 4 going on the card.

As much as I would love to play as part of Team Jock I don't rally want to travel to Engurland to play with Val and HDID (I can arrange a game with them up here any time) I'd much rather get to play with a few of you southern softies and put some faces to alter egos. I would do a balls in the hat draw out 4 balls on the day.

Just my tuppence worth and I will happily go with the flow. 

C.
		
Click to expand...

Thats the one thing i thought about regional teams that might not go down well with people wanting to play with different players etc.

I think the format that LB put forward looks like a bit of fun though


----------



## splashtryagain (Feb 7, 2013)

Yorkshire - count my score twice
Or Lancashire as I do live there.
Alternatively I'm not too bothered, happy to make up the numbers on whichever team needs an extra.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2013)

thecraw said:



			A ten spot WTF!!!!

I'm tighter than 2 coats of paint and would be in danger of letting my moth collection out of my wallet if I was to let a brown note out!


I'm going to specifically ensure that I have a Scottish note just to cause you problems!
		
Click to expand...

I must admit, the downside was playing with lads who I've already played with lots, so craw is right.

I'd rather play with some I've not met before, than with the other Scousers - no offence.

We could still have 4 regional teams, 1 in each group, total that teams 4 stableford scores up, biggest total wins.

so we don't get Scottish fivers what about:-

Â£6 each

Â£4 in the team pot

Â£1 each goes to the best stableford scorer

Â£1 to the nearest the pin winner

Craw can pay in Pictish groats.

Any other formats - Birchy can pick the final option.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I must admit, the downside was playing with lads who I've already played with lots, so craw is right.

I'd rather play with some I've not met before, than with the other Scousers - no offence.

We could still have 4 regional teams, 1 in each group, total that teams 4 stableford scores up, biggest total wins.

so we don't get Scottish fivers what about:-

Â£6 each

Â£4 in the team pot

Â£1 each goes to the best stableford scorer

Â£1 to the nearest the pin winner

*Craw can pay in Pictish groats.*

Any other formats - Birchy can pick the final option.
		
Click to expand...


Craw will be paying with ginger bottles!!!


----------



## Val (Feb 7, 2013)

Teh regional thing is all good on paper but as craw said I can play with him or Kenny whenever I like and it would be better to mix things up.

Â£10 a nut for a sweep is heavy given we've already Â£25 still to pay plus grub not to mention the 200+ miles travelling for us guys.

My suggestion would be Â£3 a head, team stableford with 2 best scores from 4 at every hole. Prize for 1st team of Â£32 then a prize for top individual score of Â£16.

MY calcs assume we have 16 players, if not just go Â£2 a head top individual score getting 75% of the fund and second place getting 25%.

Just some ideas


----------



## Val (Feb 7, 2013)

Should add that what I plan for Silloth is Â£3 a head with 2 best net scores per hole picking up Â£32 per team for the winner, the other Â£16 will go towards blind pairs where you don't know who your partner is as it's drawn randomly and the winning pair with the best combined stableford score get the Â£16.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Craw can pay in Pictish groats.

Any other formats
		
Click to expand...

Yes my format is IOU!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I must admit, the downside was playing with lads who I've already played with lots, so craw is right.

I'd rather play with some I've not met before, than with the other Scousers - no offence.

We could still have 4 regional teams, 1 in each group, total that teams 4 stableford scores up, biggest total wins.

so we don't get Scottish fivers what about:-

Â£6 each

Â£4 in the team pot

Â£1 each goes to the best stableford scorer

Â£1 to the nearest the pin winner

Craw can pay in Pictish groats.

Any other formats - Birchy can pick the final option.
		
Click to expand...

Thats sounds good solution to everything. How about the following for teams? 

Mickeys
LB, StuC, Scouser & Yerman (Irish? iirc)

Jocks
NWJocko, Val, Craw, HDID Kenny

Lancashire Fish hotpots eek
Qwerty, bluewolf, Splashtryagain, Fish

Shameless
Junior, Birchy, Karl102, Louise_a

I do hate to be in a manc titled group but i think its most equal considering where i live :mmm:. One from each pot in each group drawn champions league style 

What do people think? Prizes as above by LB???


----------



## Val (Feb 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Thats sounds good solution to everything. How about the following for teams? 

Mickeys
LB, StuC, Scouser & Yerman (Irish? iirc)

Jocks
NWJocko, Val, Craw, HDID Kenny

Lancashire Fish hotpots eek
Qwerty, bluewolf, Splashtryagain, Fish

Shameless
Junior, Birchy, Karl102, Louise_a

I do hate to be in a manc titled group but i think its most equal considering where i live :mmm:. One from each pot in each group drawn champions league style 

What do people think? Prizes as above by LB???
		
Click to expand...

Format is fine Scott but mix the teams up with 1 from each region as LB suggested. Kenny, Craw and I will be in the car together for 8 hours so I reckon we should be split up


----------



## Val (Feb 7, 2013)

splashtryagain said:



			Yorkshire - count my score twice

Click to expand...

I suppose you can use your 12 fingers


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Format is fine Scott but mix the teams up with 1 from each region as LB suggested. Kenny, Craw and I will be in the car together for 8 hours so I reckon we should be split up 

Click to expand...

Thats what it will be. The regional teams are just for the final team scores. There will be one from each region drawn out to play in each tee group. e.g group one could be
Scouser
Val
Fish
Birchy

That make sense?  We might need some translators as caddies but i think weve cracked onto a good format :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Thats what it will be. The regional teams are just for the final team scores. There will be one from each region drawn out to play in each tee group. e.g group one could be
Scouser
Val
Fish
Birchy

That make sense?  We might need some translators as caddies but i think weve cracked onto a good format :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me,agree on the groups,split the regions up, 1 per team. I forgot we had to pay the balance on the day, so take val's point. The amount doesn't bother me either, but would guess Â£ 3-5 squids, should be ok.

It's your bag Birchy,over to you,kidder.   Only 17 more sleeps....


----------



## Scouser (Feb 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Thats what it will be. The regional teams are just for the final team scores. There will be one from each region drawn out to play in each tee group. e.g group one could be
Scouser
Val
Fish
Birchy

That make sense?  We might need some translators as caddies but i think weve cracked onto a good format :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What team do i represent


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2013)

Scouser said:



			What team do i represent 

Click to expand...

The slapheads.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			The slapheads.
		
Click to expand...

Harsh but true FB ....sorry typo meant LB


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2013)

So your saying you will have 4 regional groups then pick one ball out of each group hat to create a 4-ball. That way there should be 1 member of each regional group in every 4-ball!

Good way of meeting and playing with people from far & near.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Mickeys
 LB, StuC, Scouser & Yerman (Irish? iirc)

Jocks
 NWJocko, Val, Craw, HDID Kenny

Lancashire Fish hotpots ()
 Qwerty, bluewolf, Splashtryagain, Fish

Shameless
 Junior, Birchy, Karl102, Louise_a

I do hate to be in a manc titled group but i think its most equal considering where i live . One from each pot in each group drawn champions league style 


Â£5 each

Â£4 in the team pot

Â£1 each goes to the best stableford scorer

nearest the pin winner (prize by the craw iirc?)

Craw can pay in Pictish groats.

What about the above? Nice round fiver for prizes + 25 quid we are paying on the day leaves a nice level Â£30??


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2013)

Is this the fancy dress one? Can't remember as coming oop north for a few.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Thats what it will be. The regional teams are just for the final team scores. There will be one from each region drawn out to play in each tee group. e.g group one could be
Scouser
Val
Fish
Birchy

That make sense?  We might need some translators as caddies but i think weve cracked onto a good format :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Superb that Scott:thup:

And if it makes you feel better I'll happily swap teams with you. I've only been a Lancastrian for the last few years,
And I know how you Trotters feel about all things Mancunian


----------



## Val (Feb 7, 2013)

Good stuff, looking forward to it. Hope its dry.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 7, 2013)

I am lancashire born and bred, I only live in this hole called Greater Manchester.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Superb that Scott:thup:

And if it makes you feel better I'll happily swap teams with you. I've only been a Lancastrian for the last few years,
And I know how you Trotters feel about all things Mancunian
		
Click to expand...

Lovely jubbly now im definatley happy .

Is everybody happy with what is proposed now? I think it should be good fun, guarantees we get split groups that way too


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 7, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I am lancashire born and bred, I only live in this hole called Greater Manchester.
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry Louise, I reckon Team Manc are the hot favourites :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Lovely jubbly now im definatley happy .

Is everybody happy with what is proposed now? I think it should be good fun, guarantees we get split groups that way too 

Click to expand...

Sound by me, Birchy.

I'll just get the born and bred, Mancunian, Man u fan,living in Liverpool guy that is Karl102 in a Liverpool team another time.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Dont worry Louise, I reckon Team Manc are the hot favourites :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm telling yer, all rapidly improving handicappers - Birchy play all them off 3/8. The rest of us can have 7/8 to give us all a chance.

Betfred, wouldn't take any bets on them.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I am lancashire born and bred, I only live in this hole called Greater Manchester.
		
Click to expand...

Mickeys
 LB, StuC, Scouser & Yerman (Irish? iirc)

 Jocks
 NWJocko, Val, Craw, HDID Kenny

 Lancashire Fish hotpots ()
Louise_a, bluewolf, Splashtryagain, Fish

 Shameless
 Junior, Birchy, Karl102, Qwerty

That better for you Louise . Im happy with that if everybody else is? Last call for any objections :ears:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 7, 2013)

I really dont mind Birchy, I will go along with whatever you want.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll collect our 4 matching red polo shirts shirts tomorrow Birchy     We need to show a United front!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks like weve got our groups sorted then. Doing a rough calculation off memory there seems a fair handicap spread with them groups as well. I will do the draw for groupings tomorrow and bang it on here.

Mickeys
 LB, StuC, Scouser & Yerman (Irish? iirc)

Jocks
 NWJocko, Val, Craw, HDID Kenny

Lancashire Fish hotpots ()
 Louise_a, bluewolf, Splashtryagain, Fish

Shameless
 Junior, Birchy, Karl102, Qwerty


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I'll collect our 4 matching red polo shirts shirts tomorrow Birchy     We need to show a United front!
		
Click to expand...

Balls to that if im being manc i will be in laser blue 

The lesser of two evils


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Fish said:



			Is this the fancy dress one? Can't remember as coming oop north for a few.
		
Click to expand...

It can be if you want?


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not falling for that


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Dont worry Louise, I reckon Team Manc are the hot favourites :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You can't beat a good Fish Hotpot


----------



## thecraw (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm actually a Kiwi!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 8, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I'm actually a Kiwi!
		
Click to expand...

Dont you start!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 8, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I'm actually a Kiwi!
		
Click to expand...

Are you talking the polish, or New zealand.

We all know how you like to keep your shoes shiny.

(Mental note - our team to muddy up all our shoes, to put Craw off)


----------



## Birchy (Feb 8, 2013)

Im just about to start the draw. Drum roll please! :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 8, 2013)

I bet you've got a velvet bag....


----------



## Birchy (Feb 8, 2013)

Groupings are:-

NWJocko
Yerman
Splashtryagain
Qwerty
--------------------
Valentino
Scouser
Louisea
Karl102
--------------------
Craw
StuC
Fish
Junior
--------------------
Kenny
Liverbirdie
Bluewolf
Birchy




Hopefully the image above works!


----------



## Yerman (Feb 8, 2013)

Birchy said:



			.

Mickeys
Yerman (Irish? iirc)
		
Click to expand...

Guilty as charged though my passport claims I'm a Brummie!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 8, 2013)

Superb, I'm out with a fish. Looking forward to a great day out.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks good to me Scott. Looking forward to getting out with yourself and Kenny...........

Oh, and LB as well.......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 8, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Looks good to me Scott. Looking forward to getting out with yourself and Kenny...........

Oh, and LB as well.......

Click to expand...

I'm not looking for your errant balls,now..........


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 8, 2013)

Birchy, I owe you a pint for making sure I wasn't out with scouser


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm not looking for your errant balls,now.......... 

Click to expand...

Ive not heard that since I was 21.......


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 8, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Ive not heard that since I was 21.......
		
Click to expand...

How can you remember that far back Dan


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			How can you remember that far back Dan 

Click to expand...

Cheeky blighter...... Im only just 39 you know.... Every road on my paper round was uphill though...


----------



## splashtryagain (Feb 8, 2013)

Starting to really look forward to this, Lancashire walk over I reckon.


----------



## Val (Feb 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Birchy, I owe you a pint for making sure I wasn't out with scouser 

Click to expand...

We'll see how you feel after 18 with thecraw


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd forgotten all about this...

After a brutal week at work something to look forward to, good work!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 8, 2013)

Well done guys re the draw & formats, looking forward to this, what time is everyone thinking about getting there for? Is 1st tee time 11.30am?


----------



## louise_a (Feb 8, 2013)

Ist tee time is 11.00  Looking forward to meeting some of the Scottish contingent on here.


----------



## Fish (Feb 8, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Superb, I'm out with a fish. Looking forward to a great day out.
		
Click to expand...

 



Valentino said:



			We'll see how you feel after 18 with thecraw 

Click to expand...

Oh do tell us more.... 



HDID Kenny said:



			what time is everyone thinking about getting there for?
		
Click to expand...

With a clear run I reckon 2 hours for me if there's no Sunday roadworks, I'll allow for 2.5hrs though and leave around 7.30 for a splash landing time of no later than 10am. Hope to get a bite to eat (breakie) nearby if anyone wants to meet?



louise_a said:



			Looking forward to meeting some of the Scottish contingent on here.
		
Click to expand...

Very much so, only met Stevie Doyle up to now, will be good to put some more faces to names.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 8, 2013)

and you too Fish.


----------



## Fish (Feb 8, 2013)

louise_a said:



			and you too Fish.
		
Click to expand...

 You'll make me blush


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 8, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Are you sure Karl? 

Click to expand...

Having second thoughts now..... 

If its a postcode thing then I guess my arm could be twisted....  No football talk though....


----------



## Val (Feb 8, 2013)

3.1/2 to 4 hour drive for us, Kenny, craw and me have an early start. Should be a good days golfing and the first of a few good outings for me in a 5 week spell.


----------



## Fish (Feb 8, 2013)

Valentino said:



			and the first of a few good outings for me in a 5 week spell.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, starts next Friday for me at the Drift then its full-on all the way through February & March all over the country.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 8, 2013)

Valentino said:



			3.1/2 to 4 hour drive for us, Kenny, craw and me have an early start. Should be a good days golfing and the first of a few good outings for me in a 5 week spell.
		
Click to expand...

Martin, I'll give you a shout next week to arrange pick ups & timings.


----------



## Val (Feb 8, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Martin, I'll give you a shout next week to arrange pick ups & timings.
		
Click to expand...

No probs pal, said to Crawford already to consider the showcase if it suits you? Easy off and back on to the 73/74 and a place to park for free rather than Bothwell services who charge a fortune.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 8, 2013)

Valentino said:



			We'll see how you feel after 18 with thecraw 

Click to expand...


Oi!

I'm like Prestwick International Airport - Pure Dead Brilliant!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 8, 2013)

Valentino said:



			No probs pal, said to Crawford already to consider the showcase if it suits you? Easy off and back on to the 73/74 and a place to park for free rather than Bothwell services who charge a fortune.
		
Click to expand...

Showcase is fine by me, will bang the postcode for West Lancs into the sat nav over the weekend see what it says time wise. Prob 6.30 pick up to be on the safe side.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 9, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Showcase is fine by me, will bang the postcode for West Lancs into the sat nav over the weekend see what it says time wise. Prob 6.30 pick up to be on the safe side.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the satnav will send you that way, but make sure you come down the M58 and not the M62, it will be a good bit quicker.


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm sure the satnav will send you that way, but make sure you come down the M58 and not the M62, it will be a good bit quicker.
		
Click to expand...

What about from my side.  My sat nav is showing the M62/M57 but I think it could be quicker if I go 1 junction further up to the M58 and then straight in.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			What about from my side.  My sat nav is showing the M62/M57 but I think it could be quicker if I go 1 junction further up to the M58 and then straight in.
		
Click to expand...

Fish, check there's no roadworks first, but you'll be best going the M58 route then through Thornton to get to west lancs. I'd .say West Lancs is probably 15  mins away from the end of the M58


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 9, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm sure the satnav will send you that way, but make sure you come down the M58 and not the M62, it will be a good bit quicker.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. LB, I'll watch for that......wouldn't want my precious cargo being late, winners and all that.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 9, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Cheers. LB, I'll watch for that......wouldn't want my precious cargo being late, winners and all that.

Click to expand...

 I didn't know you were picking me up en route!!!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 9, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Cheers. LB, I'll watch for that......wouldn't want my precious cargo being late, winners and all that.

Click to expand...

I just hope when all the cards are coming in that one of your lot doesnt let your team down. Its a long walk home :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 9, 2013)

the M57 and M58 meet so I would say M62/57 will be quicker for you Fish, I will be going that way from Salford, its the same route I have used when I have driven to Formby and and its pretty decent.


----------



## Junior (Feb 9, 2013)

Excellent.  Looking forward to a game with Craw Fish and Stu.  Can't wait to get on a course and not play of a fairway mat !!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2013)

louise_a said:



			the M57 and M58 meet so I would say M62/57 will be quicker for you Fish, I will be going that way from Salford, its the same route I have used when I have driven to Formby and and its pretty decent.
		
Click to expand...

OK Cheers, I usually can do it in less than 2 hours when going to Anfield or Goodison so allowing for 2.5hrs should be more than enough.

Is their a Cafe, MacDonalds or somewhere close to WL for a bit of breakie?


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2013)

Junior said:



			Excellent.  Looking forward to a game with Craw Fish and Stu.  Can't wait to get on a course and not play of a fairway mat !!!
		
Click to expand...

Perfect spread of handicaps in our team assuming Crawford is a single handicapper and will be our leader 

Are we off the Whites or Yellows, doing some homework


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 9, 2013)

Looking forward to this now. It'll be good to get out first then see everyone coming in on 18. Its a course I've fancied playing for a while and supposed to be the toughest of all the Open qualifiers down the north west coast.  

It gets some great reviews here-    http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=103


----------



## Val (Feb 9, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm sure the satnav will send you that way, but make sure you come down the M58 and not the M62, it will be a good bit quicker.
		
Click to expand...

The showcase is up our way too 

Anyway it will be M58, its a route I know fairly well Peter, we have no reason to go as far south as M62


----------



## Yerman (Feb 9, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Looking forward to this now. It'll be good to get out first then see everyone coming in on 18. Its a course I've fancied playing for a while and supposed to be the toughest of all the Open qualifiers down the north west coast.  

It gets some great reviews here-    http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=103

Click to expand...

Looks like I'll need to pack a few dozen balls.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			OK Cheers, I usually can do it in less than 2 hours when going to Anfield or Goodison so allowing for 2.5hrs should be more than enough.

Is their a Cafe, MacDonalds or somewhere close to WL for a bit of breakie?
		
Click to expand...

I've just checked both options on google maps, and nothing in it. I'd say if the M6 is moving well, stay on it and take the M58, if not come off and go the M62/M57 way.

Everton and Liverpool haven't got a game, so you should be ok around here. I just went on EFC's website, I now need a wash.....

Shouldn't Chelsea have had a game that weekend at Wembley.....

If you put Crosby in your satnav, it has a lot of shops and is like a small town centre, there will be cafes around there, or ask StuC, I'm sure he'll know some.  It's only 5 minutes away from West lancs, also.


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you :smirk:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 9, 2013)

For any one going down the 58 my advice is stick to the limit there is a liking for the police to use it to catch speeders.  They are ofrten on the bridges waiting!!!

On a serious note as a leaving present from my job yesterday I now own a suitable hat for the NWOOM ..............now I have to admit I do not have the handicap to pull it off but very tempted to give it a run out................................


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			For any one going down the 58 my advice is stick to the limit there is a liking for the police to use it to catch speeders.  They are ofrten on the bridges waiting!!!

On a serious note as a leaving present from my job yesterday I now own a suitable hat for the NWOOM ..............now I have to admit I do not have the handicap to pull it off but very tempted to give it a run out................................

Click to expand...

Good man. I'll be wearing mine on the day, unless its raining of course. Then again, all wiganers are given a flat cap at birth. We get the whippet at 8 when we start working.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Good man. I'll be wearing mine on the day, unless its raining of course. Then again, all wiganers are given a flat cap at birth. We get the whippet at 8 when we start working.
		
Click to expand...

Right if you are wearing yours then I shall have mine.....but like you say only if dry ....I give my apologies  now for my golf and my appearance if I wear it to my group!


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2013)

I'll try and find one to buy and wear, I reckon the charity shop at Age Concern would be a good bet :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'll try and find one to buy and wear, I reckon the charity shop at Age Concern would be a good bet :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Mine is just .....just ....errrrr well lets just say 6 woman chose it lol


----------



## Val (Feb 9, 2013)

Robin, there a McDonalds 2 mins away from the end of the M58 on Dunnings Bridge Road in Bootle, will take you no more than 2 minutes of your route.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 9, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Robin, there a McDonalds 2 mins away from the end of the M58 on Dunnings Bridge Road in Bootle, will take you no more than 2 minutes of your route.
		
Click to expand...



That's breakfast sorted out then. Hope the clubhouse do decent priced food.


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2013)

thecraw said:



			That's breakfast sorted out then. Hope the clubhouse do decent priced food.
		
Click to expand...

We'll just take it out of our winnings


----------



## thecraw (Feb 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			We'll just take it out of our winnings 

Click to expand...


I thought it was still regional teams?


----------



## Val (Feb 9, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I thought it was still regional teams?
		
Click to expand...

It is, we're just not playing in the same 4 ball so I believe?


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I thought it was still regional teams?
		
Click to expand...




Valentino said:



			It is, we're just not playing in the same 4 ball so I believe?
		
Click to expand...

You'll have to pay out of your own groats then


----------



## Birchy (Feb 9, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Looking forward to this now. It'll be good to get out first then see everyone coming in on 18. Its a course I've fancied playing for a while and supposed to be the toughest of all the Open qualifiers down the north west coast.  

It gets some great reviews here-    http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=103

Click to expand...

All the comments about the wind sound nasty :mmm:. Wont help me with my high ball flight :fore:


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			All the comments about the wind sound nasty :mmm:. Wont help me with my high ball flight :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Hope to have my 13* launcher tuned in by then


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 9, 2013)

Valentino said:



			It is, we're just not playing in the same 4 ball so I believe?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, so we can all meet new faces, we have split the teams up so one from each area in each fourball.

So, Val,Craw,HDID Kenny and NW jocko make up the Scottish team, but you will all be in seperate fourballs.

The draw is on an earlier page. Craw you have StuC, so bring some ear defenders, in case he has been on his loud pills.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 9, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, so we can all meet new faces, we have split the teams up so one from each area in each fourball.

So, Val,Craw,HDID Kenny and NW jocko make up the Scottish team, but you will all be in seperate fourballs.

The draw is on an earlier page. *Craw you have StuC, so bring some ear defenders, in case he has been on his loud pills.*

Click to expand...


Naw mate I have something better. I've got an A4 laminated picture of Sir Alex Ferguson!












:rofl:


----------



## splashtryagain (Feb 9, 2013)

As long as its not laminated for ease of wiping after a little late fun


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 9, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Naw mate I have something better. I've got an A4 laminated picture of Sir Alex Ferguson!













:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

This is a declaration of war.

I am currently painting my face blue!


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			This is a declaration of war.

I am currently painting my face blue! 

Click to expand...

Blue is the future, just quilting my Chelsea, Gers & Everton tops together now


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			Blue is the future, just quilting my Chelsea, Gers & Everton tops together now 

Click to expand...

Hey you, get off this thread, and answer my thread on the OOB section.

Clue:- come in agent Rafa!


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Naw mate I have something better. I've got an A4 laminated picture of Sir Alex Ferguson!














:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Superb picture Craw...... I'll bring my darts with me


----------



## Birchy (Feb 9, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Superb picture Craw...... I'll bring my darts with me 

Click to expand...

Darts? I was thinking more along the lines of petrol bomb :rofl:


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 9, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Naw mate I have something better. I've got an A4 laminated picture of Sir Alex Ferguson!










:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Going to print this out and wear it with pride at the meet :whoo:


----------



## Val (Feb 9, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			This is a declaration of war.

I am currently painting my face blue! 

Click to expand...

With a white cross on it

FFFFFRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Going to print this out and wear it with pride at the meet :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Well it is Red Nose Day soon


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2013)

Valentino said:



			With a white cross on it

FFFFFRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM
		
Click to expand...


No displaying of bums though please :mmm:


----------



## splashtryagain (Feb 16, 2013)

Unfortunately my place has become available due to injury, pm me for monetary arrangements if you want to play.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 17, 2013)

splashtryagain said:



			Unfortunately my place has become available due to injury, pm me for monetary arrangements if you want to play.
		
Click to expand...

Yippee.....  am in and looking forward to the game with Querty and you guys on the early Tee. Where's the breakfast stop?


----------



## Val (Feb 17, 2013)

2blue said:



			Yippee.....  am in and looking forward to the game with Querty and you guys on the early Tee. Where's the breakfast stop?
		
Click to expand...

Here DD is that us having your pleasure 2 weeks in a trot then? 

Good to see you on board mate :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Feb 17, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Here DD is that us having your pleasure 2 weeks in a trot then? 

Good to see you on board mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Martin...  Yes...   & then not too long before Formby & Hoylake. Looking forward to it very much indeed as I heard such good things about the course.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 17, 2013)

2blue said:



			Cheers Martin...  Yes...   & then not too long before Formby & Hoylake. Looking forward to it very much indeed as I heard such good things about the course.
		
Click to expand...

Can you make contact with splashtryagain and arrange to pay him his deposit mate? He will probably be in contact soon as he has PMd me about this. Deposit is Â£25.

I know youve been a waiting for this space big time so i bet your chuffed 

In fact deposit is Â£20! sorry


----------



## Scouser (Feb 17, 2013)

Birch.. 

What do we have left to pay?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 17, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Birch.. 

What do we have left to pay?
		
Click to expand...

We have Â£25 green fee left and Â£5 quid in for prizes. Total of Â£30 each


----------



## Scouser (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice one


----------



## 2blue (Feb 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Can you make contact with splashtryagain and arrange to pay him his deposit mate? He will probably be in contact soon as he has PMd me about this. Deposit is Â£25.

I know youve been a waiting for this space big time so i bet your chuffed 

In fact deposit is Â£20! sorry
		
Click to expand...

Ruddy hell Birchy....  I'd sent him the Â£20 then read your post saying Â£25 so have only just tagged another Â£5 on....  Dooh


----------



## Birchy (Feb 17, 2013)

2blue said:



			Ruddy hell Birchy....  I'd sent him the Â£20 then read your post saying Â£25 so have only just tagged another Â£5 on....  Dooh
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate! Have you managed to get it sorted?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 17, 2013)

I was thinking of doing this, as I thought it would be a nailed on bet,but now scouser has a new weapon in his armoury.

I'll leave it up to him,whether to tell anyone or not.....

Ah, sod it.

I'll bring two prizes, but only one will be given out. I know Craw is kindly donating a prize, so here is my one:-

I'll give a booby prize. If someone gets LESS stableford points than Scouser, I'll give them a box of Callaway hex black brand new balls.  If no-one gets LESS stableford points than scouser, I'll give him a box of dunlop extra distance.

Everyone's a loser.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Sorry mate! Have you managed to get it sorted?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah...  It's fine mate...  Just chuffed to be up for it...  Had pretty much given up hope really....  See yer there


----------



## Birchy (Feb 17, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I was thinking of doing this, as I thought it would be a nailed on bet,but now scouser has a new weapon in his armoury.

I'll leave it up to him,whether to tell anyone or not.....

Ah, sod it.

I'll bring two prizes, but only one will be given out. I know Craw is kindly donating a prize, so here is my one:-

I'll give a booby prize. If someone gets LESS stableford points than Scouser, I'll give them a box of Callaway hex black brand new balls.  If no-one gets LESS stableford points than scouser, I'll give him a box of dunlop extra distance.

Everyone's a loser.

Click to expand...

Sounds good 

Cmon Scouser whats your new weapon? If its a miura wedge or a chipper theres gonna be trouble


----------



## Birchy (Feb 17, 2013)

2blue said:



			Yeah...  It's fine mate...  Just chuffed to be up for it...  Had pretty much given up hope really....  See yer there 

Click to expand...

Ok mate nice one! You will! Lets hope we get a nice day.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Sounds good 

Cmon Scouser whats your new weapon? If its a miura wedge or a chipper theres gonna be trouble 

Click to expand...

 Ill let you know what it is tomorrow mate. If you don't hear anything from me then its because Scouser has killed me with the secret weapon.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Ill let you know what it is tomorrow mate. If you don't hear anything from me then its because Scouser has killed me with the secret weapon.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that! Hope to hear from you again


----------



## thecraw (Feb 17, 2013)

Birchy,

if its ticketyboo with you I would like to nominate the par 3 17th as the hole for my prize.

Nearest the pin.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 18, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Birchy,

if its ticketyboo with you I would like to nominate the par 3 17th as the hole for my prize.

Nearest the pin.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thats spot on  i would of gone for that one too. Gives people something to go for if they arent having the best of rounds.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Ill let you know what it is tomorrow mate. If you don't hear anything from me then its because Scouser has killed me with the secret weapon.
		
Click to expand...

If he has a new secret weapon he bought it on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2013)

2blue said:



			Yeah...  It's fine mate...  Just chuffed to be up for it...  Had pretty much given up hope really....  See yer there 

Click to expand...

Good to have you on board Dave


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2013)

Omg!! (I feel 12 writing that) 

Enough about my weapon....


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 18, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Omg!! (I feel 12 writing that) 

Enough about my weapon....
		
Click to expand...

Is it big or small  ?!?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Is it big or small  ?!?
		
Click to expand...



Hahaha either way thanks to LB I come out if this looking a 
.... 

But I will let it run... 

At least a few know my standard of golf.... 


Ps lb I hope it's what I am thinking or I am scared haha


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 18, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Hahaha either way thanks to LB I come out if this looking a 
.... 

But I will let it run... 

At least a few know my standard of golf.... 


Ps lb I hope it's what I am thinking or I am scared haha
		
Click to expand...

Why, how many WMD's have you got?


----------



## louise_a (Feb 18, 2013)

time you were setting off for Hazel Grove isnt it?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 18, 2013)

Final details for Sunday guys.

*TEAMS*

*Mickeys*
LB, StuC, Scouser & Yerman

*Jocks*
NWJocko, Val, Craw, HDID Kenny

*Lancashire Fish hotpots*
Louise_a, bluewolf, 2Blue, Fish

*Shameless*
Junior, Birchy, Karl102, Qwerty 

*GROUPINGS*

11:00
NWJocko
Yerman
2Blue
Qwerty

11:08
Valentino
Scouser
Louisea
Karl102

11:15
Craw
StuC
Fish
Junior

11:22
Kenny
Liverbirdie
Bluewolf
Birchy

*PRIZE POT*

Â£5 in each

Â£4 in the team pot (Â£16 each to the members of winning team)

Â£16 To the best stableford scorer

nearest the pin 17th hole (suprise prize by the craw)

Â£25 green fee balance & Â£5 prizes = Â£30 total due on the day per player


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2013)

Hoping I won't need one as I honestly can't ever remember using one but just in case, are there buggies available.

After a good trek yesterday around the Arden in very soft ground and then playing at Tadmarton Heath on Friday, I feel like I've yomped 20 clicks already and the legs feel a little heavy  

Or shall I just man-up in the presence of these Scottish He-Men


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Hoping I won't need one as I honestly can't ever remember using one but just in case, are there buggies available.

After a good trek yesterday around the Arden in very soft ground and then playing at Tadmarton Heath on Friday, I feel like I've yomped 20 clicks already and the legs feel a little heavy  

Or shall I just man-up in the presence of these Scottish He-Men 

Click to expand...

It is a more gently undulating course than hilly, or flat. It should also be fimer than most courses with being a links course.I think you should be ok, even for an arl fella.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Hoping I won't need one as I honestly can't ever remember using one but just in case, are there buggies available.

After a good trek yesterday around the Arden in very soft ground and then playing at Tadmarton Heath on Friday, I feel like I've yomped 20 clicks already and the legs feel a little heavy  

Or shall I just man-up in the presence of these Scottish He-Men 

Click to expand...


Buggy. Pfffffffffffft.


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			It is a more gently undulating course than hilly, or flat. It should also be fimer than most courses with being a links course.I think you should be ok, even for an arl fella. 

Click to expand...

Oi, I'm no old codger yet, just a bit soft everywhere underfoot yesterday and am feeling it this morning, hope its dry on Friday then I'll be fighting fit for Sunday 

I think I need a sponsor with all this travelling I'm doing


----------



## 2blue (Feb 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Good to have you on board Dave 

Click to expand...

Cheers....  well pleased to have the chance to play this one Robin...  Even as Lancastrian mercenaries 
Will do us best eh!  
Busy few weeks coming up


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2013)

Just back from Hazel Grove. It's a lovely course that has stood up well to the water thats been put on it over the last 12 months. It was a fantastic day and a genuine pleasure to meet up with Richard (Doh), Louise A and Ian (Scouser). Sorry I cut it fine with the tee off time but thats the problem with driving old high mileage cars! Also, in my rush to get away, I forgot to sort out the green fee. Let me know who I owe it to and I'll sort it out.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Also, in my rush to get away, I forgot to sort out the green fee. Let me know who I owe it to and I'll sort it out.[/QOUTE]

"Doh".............Doh paid
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2013)

Scouser said:





bluewolf said:



			Also, in my rush to get away, I forgot to sort out the green fee. Let me know who I owe it to and I'll sort it out.[/QOUTE]

"Doh".............Doh paid
		
Click to expand...

I'll PM him and sort out a bank transfer... Cheers mate...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:





Scouser said:



			I'll PM him and sort out a bank transfer... Cheers mate...
		
Click to expand...

Ok you are stalking me now!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2013)

Scouser said:





bluewolf said:



			Ok you are stalking me now!
		
Click to expand...

How badly have you messed up the quote in the first post? nothing will quote properly now........Only a bad taste joke will fix it. Think of one pronto...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:





Scouser said:



			How badly have you messed up the quote in the first post? nothing will quote properly now........Only a bad taste joke will fix it. Think of one pronto...
		
Click to expand...



I screwed it up really bad ....bad taste errrr if I put a load of these ************************************ that should cover it ...and I may even get pulled 

Click to expand...


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2013)

Scouser said:





bluewolf said:



			I screwed it up really bad ....bad taste errrr if I put a load of these ************************************ that should cover it ...and I may even get pulled 

Click to expand...

Guaranteed infraction that. I'm going to report you to the Mods myself. Then I'm going to ring my mate who runs the local garage and ask him how much it will cost for a new exhaust...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:





Scouser said:



			Guaranteed infraction that. I'm going to report you to the Mods myself. Then I'm going to ring my mate who runs the local garage and ask him how much it will cost for a new exhaust...
		
Click to expand...

You will get told off for talking over a "proper" golf thread!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## louise_a (Feb 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Hoping I won't need one as I honestly can't ever remember using one but just in case, are there buggies available.
		
Click to expand...

Scouser was moaning about not having a buggy today, he would have shared one but you arent in the same group.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2013)

Scouser said:



			You will get told off for talking over a "proper" golf thread!
		
Click to expand...

I know. But then how proper can it be if they let you post on it? 

Also notice that ive fixed the quote problem of yours..


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2013)

2blue said:



			Cheers....  well pleased to have the chance to play this one Robin...  Even as Lancastrian mercenaries 
Will do us best eh!  
Busy few weeks coming up
		
Click to expand...

Very busy, started Friday for me at The Drift and then Sunday at the Arden, got Tadmarton this Friday and then West Lancs on Sunday and then Silloth   It just gets busier more from that point lol.

I think we have a good hybrid team to take the rest on


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I know. But then how proper can it be if they let you post on it? 

Also notice that ive fixed the quote problem of yours..[]

I couldnt be ....... fixing it

But here you go if you like the challenge!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I know. But then how proper can it be if they let you post on it? 

Also notice that ive fixed the quote problem of yours..
		
Click to expand...




Scouser said:



			I couldnt be ....... fixing it

But here you go if you like the challenge!
		
Click to expand...

Better?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Better?
		
Click to expand...

Move along now............


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Move along now............

Click to expand...

Sorry Boss....:cheers:


----------



## 2blue (Feb 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Can you make contact with splashtryagain and arrange to pay him his deposit mate? He will probably be in contact soon as he has PMd me about this. Deposit is Â£25.

I know youve been a waiting for this space big time so i bet your chuffed 

In fact deposit is Â£20! sorry
		
Click to expand...

SPLASH...  Can you BACs the extra Â£5 to me that I over paid you... should have been just the Â£20. Bank details have been PM'd to you, mate


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 19, 2013)

Just to let people know, Ive checked the course conditions over the last few days and the course has been open but on Temp Greens.. I'll keep checking and updating..


----------



## Scouser (Feb 19, 2013)

Weather forecast looks ok though!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 19, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Weather forecast looks ok though!
		
Click to expand...

Probably the frost we've had this morning and the forecast colder nights over the next few days.. Hopefully, the weather will improve enough for us to play the proper course...


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Just to let people know, Ive checked the course conditions over the last few days and the course has been open but on Temp Greens.. I'll keep checking and updating..
		
Click to expand...

I'm not too keen to come all that way to.play on temps.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 19, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm not too keen to come all that way to.play on temps.
		
Click to expand...

I will defo not be driving 4 hrs there and 4 hrs back paying Â£45 to play on temps!!


----------



## Scouser (Feb 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Just to let people know, Ive checked the course conditions over the last few days and the course has been open but on Temp Greens.. I'll keep checking and updating..
		
Click to expand...

See what you have started!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 19, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			I will defo not be driving 4 hrs there and 4 hrs back paying Â£45 to play on temps!!
		
Click to expand...

The website is here - http://www.westlancashiregolf.co.uk/ and has the course condition on the home screen. Hopefully, this is an old update and hasn't been updated over the last few weeks. The weather here has been glorious over the last 4 days but has been cold at night. It may be worth ringing and asking the condition...


----------



## louise_a (Feb 19, 2013)

cant blame the people coming miles, not want to play on temps, not keen myself and I am only 45 mins away.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 19, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			I will defo not be driving 4 hrs there and 4 hrs back paying Â£45 to play on temps!!
		
Click to expand...

110% with you on that score Kenny. I'd be devastated if it was the case on Sunday!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 19, 2013)

I emailed them today and got this response :-

Depends totally on the weather.  We have been on full greens with trolleys but if the frost stays, who knows?

Too early to even hazard a guess

-----------------------

Im also guessing that if its frozen Sunday morning theres still a decent chance they could be back on full greens by the time we tee off. The same scenario happened at my club today. I will monitor the situation this week and ring them at the back end of the week to discuss.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 19, 2013)

Same as ours Birchy, temps this morning,full greens in the afternoon.


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2013)

Snow forecast on Thursday in that area so d don't think it is s decision that will be made until the 11th hour which is a bitjf worrying.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 19, 2013)

Fish said:



			Snow forecast on Thursday in that area so d don't think it is s decision that will be made until the 11th hour which is a bitjf worrying.
		
Click to expand...


What web site is that from?


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2013)

Bloody phone spell checker is doing its own thing.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 19, 2013)

Fish said:



			Snow forecast on Thursday in that area so d don't think it is s decision that will be made until the 11th hour which is a bitjf worrying.
		
Click to expand...

Ive not seen any snow forecast for any of the north west for the next ten days from all the forecasts ive looked at.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 19, 2013)

Im not seeing any snow forecast. Just sunny during the day but cold at night.


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2013)

Scouser said:



			What web site is that from?
		
Click to expand...


Channel 5 news just said snow turning to rain & sleet on Thursday and was right across Liverpool area.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 19, 2013)

Rain only ........slight rain


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 19, 2013)

Agree Robin decision will be made Saturday, same up here, plenty blue sky and sunshine, just BALTIC overnight, where are the clouds when you need them lol.


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2013)

Chance of snow on Saturday & rain Sunday on here.


http://www.golfweather.com/75990/merseyside/westlancashiregolfclub


----------



## Scouser (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.westlancashiregolf.co.uk/course/local_weather/

their own site

Not wanting an argument Fish but bog off with the bad weather....want SUN SUN SUN!!!!

:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 19, 2013)

Scouser said:



http://www.westlancashiregolf.co.uk/course/local_weather/

their own site

Not wanting an argument Fish but bog off with the bad weather....want SUN SUN SUN!!!!

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

If that forecast is correct it will be fully open for sure. 73% cloud cover on Saturday will see to that.

Met office, weather channel & accuweather have 20% chance of precipitation saturday. No snow warnings issued.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 19, 2013)

Wish i hadn't said anything now.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Wish i hadn't said anything now.
		
Click to expand...

See post 170
:rofl:


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2013)

Scouser said:



http://www.westlancashiregolf.co.uk/course/local_weather/

their own site

Not wanting an argument Fish but bog off with the bad weather....want SUN SUN SUN!!!!

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I never started it and wouldn't have been looking for it but when someone mentions all temp greens and I'm driving 2.5hrs each way and about Â£50 in fuel, I'm obviously concerned and a decision on Sunday morning is not enough for me, I'll want to have a good idea percentage wise Friday night with a standby (reserve) in place to take my place if necessary.

Its not what I want to do as I've been looking forward to it and many of my members say its a good track, but I'm not interested in that amount of travel and fuel to hit temps.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 19, 2013)

Fish said:



			I never started it and wouldn't have been looking for it but when someone mentions all temp greens and I'm driving 2.5hrs each way and about Â£50 in fuel, I'm obviously concerned and a decision on Sunday morning is not enough for me, I'll want to have a good idea percentage wise Friday night with a standby (reserve) in place to take my place if necessary.

Its not what I want to do as I've been looking forward to it and many of my members say its a good track, but I'm not interested in that amount of travel and fuel to hit temps.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Fish it was a very very very tongue in cheek comment by me

:cheers:


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Sorry Fish it was a very very very tongue in cheek comment by me

:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I didn't take it any other way, so no need to apologise, just surprised that a links is on temps after days of sunshine and my parkland course on clay is fully open with no water to be seen anywhere!


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll be amazed if they are on temps on Sunday, even if there is a slight frost.


----------



## Val (Feb 19, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			I will defo not be driving 4 hrs there and 4 hrs back paying Â£45 to play on temps!!
		
Click to expand...




thecraw said:



			110% with you on that score Kenny. I'd be devastated if it was the case on Sunday!
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you boys, I ain't travelling 4 hours and shelling out 45 sheets for temps so fingers crossed.



Qwerty said:



			I'll be amazed if they are on temps on Sunday, even if there is a slight frost.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you are right


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 19, 2013)

Fish said:



			Snow forecast on Thursday in that area so d don't think it is s decision that will be made until the 11th hour which is a bitjf worrying.
		
Click to expand...

Have you been listening  to Michael FISH again, he's got previous bad form with the hurricane of 1985. 

I can understand the travellers point of view. As Birchy said let's see a bit nearer the time, and fingers are crossed.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 20, 2013)

It has stayed above freezing here all night!


----------



## 2blue (Feb 20, 2013)

thecraw said:



			It has stayed above freezing here all night!
		
Click to expand...

As it has here..... appears to be warming up a little from Fri onwards, as far as I can see. That and the proximity to the sea should ensure a full course for us on Sun. So you guys from the far reaches of the Empire can wear yer Summer skirts   NO......  not you KK!!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2013)

thecraw said:



			It has stayed above freezing here all night!
		
Click to expand...

Same here. I think we should be ok barring any major weather changes. Touch wood ooo errrr


----------



## louise_a (Feb 20, 2013)

BBC forecast doesnt have it going below zero on saturday night.

No mention of temporary greens on the club site today.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2013)

louise_a said:



			BBC forecast doesnt have it going below zero on saturday night.

No mention of temporary greens on the club site today.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i just checked and they are on full course today.

Horsemeat scandal mark 2 averted methinks .


----------



## Val (Feb 20, 2013)

They need to get the elecy blanket stuck over the course for us coming down.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like I'll need to buy that "prize" afterall!


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Looks like I'll need to buy that "prize" afterall!
		
Click to expand...

Nah, you've got a spare bedroom full of 'em


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Looks like I'll need to buy that "prize" afterall!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, looking forward to winning a Miura chipper, with a 45 inch long diamana Kali/oban hybrid shaft welded into it. 

P.S. Whats the kick point?


----------



## thecraw (Feb 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ooh, looking forward to winning a Miura chipper, with a 45 inch long diamana Kali/oban hybrid shaft welded into it. 

P.S. *Whats the kick point?*

Click to expand...


Its around about your dung hole!


----------



## Scouser (Feb 20, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Its around about your dung hole!
		
Click to expand...

Love it...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Its around about your dung hole!
		
Click to expand...

Police brutality, police brutality!!!!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 21, 2013)

No frost again here this morning. Was an icy cold breeze this morning when i took the dog out though, felt like my eyeballs were freezing up


----------



## thecraw (Feb 21, 2013)

Guess I'd better raid the kids piggy banks then and go buy Sundays nearest the pin prize!


ne:


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2013)

Will you smash it open

View attachment 4638


----------



## Birchy (Feb 22, 2013)

No frost here again this morning. A bit chilly but a lovely crisp winters morning. Might need a few layers for sunday


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2013)

Overcast here so no frost but Brrrrr cold.

Off to Tadmarton Heath soon to meet another 15 GM forumers


----------



## Scouser (Feb 22, 2013)

Fish I owe you an apology... Up at Lee Park now..and guess what.... The WHITE stuff is falling....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2013)

Just to let the people know who are coming in from afar:-

It has been around 0 degrees overnight in the Liverpool area for the last few nights, but there has been no frost around by me.

I totally understand your reticence in coming if it is going to be on temps and I'm sure Birchy will have more info on whether the course has been on greens all week or not. By the way if you are searching for a forecast Crosby, Sefton will be more accurate for where West Lancs is rather than Liverpool.

I hope there wont be a frost during the early hours, and even if so, it may be ok by the time we play, but only the course will advise if they will take off the temps and change to main greens later on - I'm not sure.

BTW do links courses not get as frosty due to winds and/or salty sea air, or not?

No snow in Runcorn, scouser!


----------



## Scouser (Feb 22, 2013)

And to add as soon as I clicked send the snow stopped 5 mins later... Like I said originally all the forecasts I have looked at say the weather is fine....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			And to add as soon as I clicked send the snow stopped 5 mins later... Like I said originally all the forecasts I have looked at say the weather is fine....
		
Click to expand...

Will you still be up there around 4.15 for 6-9 holes or some practice?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Will you still be up there around 4.15 for 6-9 holes or some practice?
		
Click to expand...

Already back home... And off out tonight... Had an emergency lesson before... 

I emailed u about tomorrow though Paul has replied


----------



## Birchy (Feb 22, 2013)

Got this today


We are presently on full greens with trolleys etc.


There is little chance of them moving during the day on Sunday if we were on winter greens.  If the Course Manager thinks any frost will clear by 10.00, he will leave them on main greens.


It looks good out there at the moment  and we have only been on winter greens for a few hours on Tuesday

--------------------------------
Looks good to me.


----------



## Val (Feb 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Got this today


We are presently on full greens with trolleys etc.


There is little chance of them moving during the day on Sunday if we were on winter greens.  If the Course Manager thinks any frost will clear by 10.00, he will leave them on main greens.


It looks good out there at the moment  and we have only been on winter greens for a few hours on Tuesday

--------------------------------
Looks good to me.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the update pal :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 22, 2013)

Got all the layers ready for this one, stableford at Glenbervie tomorrow for a warm up and test my new weapon.

Cleveland 588 wedge 58o Raw Tour Grind finish.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 22, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I'll be amazed if they are on temps on Sunday, even if there is a slight frost.
		
Click to expand...

I'm downgrading "amazed" to 'quite surprised' as its flippin' freezing out there at the moment 

Surely If they're on tomorrow we'll be ok on Sunday, the forecast looks similar throughout the weekend.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 22, 2013)

Played this afternoon up in Blackpool and was quite possibly the coldest I've ever been on a golf course!  Wind was going right through me, be wrapping up warm on Sunday.

No sign of frost up this way though?  Hopefully they're not on temps if full greens are on tomorrow.......

Is there a communal brekkie stop arranged?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 22, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Played this afternoon up in Blackpool and was quite possibly the coldest I've ever been on a golf course!  Wind was going right through me, be wrapping up warm on Sunday.

No sign of frost up this way though?  Hopefully they're not on temps if full greens are on tomorrow.......

Is there a communal brekkie stop arranged?
		
Click to expand...

Im up for brekkie if anybody knows a decent meeting point? Wheres Scouser? He will know


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im up for brekkie if anybody knows a decent meeting point? Wheres Scouser? He will know 

Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Wheres Scouser?
		
Click to expand...

Probably still on his way back to Caldy GC from the "local" buttie shop there......


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 22, 2013)

I wouldn't of minded something in the Clubhouse but I suppose it depends if the kitchen is open, you'd expect so on a Sunday morning. There's plenty of places in Crosby but the parking is a bit awkward. 
I think we need some local Knowledge ..


----------



## louise_a (Feb 22, 2013)

the forecast on the BBC is temperature dropping to minus 2 early sunday morning


----------



## Birchy (Feb 22, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I wouldn't of minded something in the Clubhouse but I suppose it depends if the kitchen is open, you'd expect so on a Sunday morning. There's plenty of places in Crosby but the parking is a bit awkward. 
I think we need some local Knowledge ..
		
Click to expand...

I agree RE the clubhouse. Im sure it will be open at some point but not sure what time. 9 would be ideal.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Im hoping to get there around 9. Bacon buttie, hour on the range, disgrace the course with my game. That's my itinerary anyway.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 22, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Im hoping to get there around 9. Bacon buttie, hour on the range, disgrace the course with my game. That's my itinerary anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me, will probably aim to get there around that time aswell then, especially if the kitchen is open!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 22, 2013)

I will get there for 9 as well. If the kitchen idea goes belly up we will have to send Scouser on a police chase butty run again a la Caldy .


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 22, 2013)

Will be 10am at the earliest before we arrive, so we'll prob grab something enroute.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 22, 2013)

Just to let everybody know ive got the camera locked and loaded ready to take plenty of pictures :fore:  :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I wouldn't of minded something in the Clubhouse but I suppose it depends if the kitchen is open, you'd expect so on a Sunday morning. There's plenty of places in Crosby but the parking is a bit awkward. 
I think we need some local Knowledge ..
		
Click to expand...

I did a search before, but most cafes don't open Sundays or they didn't have a website, so the only option I could find was a wetherspoons. I've never had a breakfast at Wetherspoons, so don't know if any good, but it is less than 7 mins drive away:-

The Queens Picture House
47-79 South Road
Waterloo
Merseyside
L22 5PE
Phone
 0151 9492070

I phoned to make sure,they are open from 9am.

Just an option, 2.5 miles away from West Lancs, unless Scouser or StuC know any better.


----------



## Val (Feb 22, 2013)

McDonalds on Dunningsbridge Road, Bootle, just 2 minutes from the M58 but as Kenny likely to be 10ish for us. Likelihood is we'll have something way earlier than that though.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I will get there for 9 as well. If the kitchen idea goes belly up we will have to send Scouser on a police chase butty run again a la Caldy .
		
Click to expand...

Can you email them to find out Birchy? If they're not open til later could meet at the wetherspoons?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I will get there for 9 as well. If the kitchen idea goes belly up we will have to send Scouser on a police chase butty run again a la Caldy .
		
Click to expand...

I'm here Food! Love it.. 

I will be there in time... Keep me updated


----------



## Birchy (Feb 22, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Can you email them to find out Birchy? If they're not open til later could meet at the wetherspoons?
		
Click to expand...

I will email them and ask. Hopefully they will reply tomorrow and i will post it up around tea time tomorrow after ive played.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I will email them and ask. Hopefully they will reply tomorrow and i will post it up around tea time tomorrow after ive played.
		
Click to expand...

No worries, not expecting you to do everything!! If you want to pm me the email address you're contacting I'll try and speak to them?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 22, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			No worries, not expecting you to do everything!! If you want to pm me the email address you're contacting I'll try and speak to them?
		
Click to expand...

No problem just sent one over anyway . Only a 2 minute job mate.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			No problem just sent one over anyway . Only a 2 minute job mate.
		
Click to expand...

Good man, just realised my previous post came across as wanting spoon fed .

I'll still expect you to tie my shoelaces before teeing off on Sunday though.....


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2013)

There's a decent cafe on south road in Waterloo down the other end of the wetherspoons LB has put up.

I'll call in tomorrow and see if they're open Sundays.

I know of another one but I can't remember where it is but I know how to get to it if that makes any sense whatsoever


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			There's a decent cafe on south road in Waterloo down the other end of the wetherspoons LB has put up.

I'll call in tomorrow and see if they're open Sundays.

I know of another one but I can't remember where it is but I know how to get to it if that makes any sense whatsoever

Click to expand...

Nothing you say ever makes sense Stu. It's why we like ya.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 22, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Good man, just realised my previous post came across as wanting spoon fed .

I'll still expect you to tie my shoelaces before teeing off on Sunday though.....
		
Click to expand...

I will quite happily mate, together :lol:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2013)

Stu, Scouser - do you want me to pick you both up?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Nothing you say ever makes sense Stu. It's why we like ya.
		
Click to expand...

Haha thanks Dan, nice to know your still taking your funny pills!


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Stu, Scouser - do you want me to pick you both up?
		
Click to expand...


How many shredded wheat have you had?


I've got to drop the kids at my mams la because my tart is on night's so I'll male my own way there.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll male my own way there.
		
Click to expand...

Is your boyfriend, dropping you off then.

I thought I was your main squeeze.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Stu, Scouser - do you want me to pick you both up?
		
Click to expand...


Since your taking the car (or nicking one - sorry couldn't resist!) you may as well swing  by Glasgow on your way!



:thup: :whoo: :rofl: :ears:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Since your taking the car (or nicking one - sorry couldn't resist!) you may as well swing  by Glasgow on your way!



:thup: :whoo: :rofl: :ears:
		
Click to expand...

You would have to contribute to petrol 

And I have heard you lot are tight.... Sorry I couldn't resist  lol)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Since your taking the car (or nicking one - sorry couldn't resist!) you may as well swing  by Glasgow on your way!



:thup: :whoo: :rofl: :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I'll do my talking on the golf course, young buck.

I'll be the one with the dirtiest golf shoes, but with the cleanest score card..........


----------



## thecraw (Feb 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			You would have to contribute to petrol 

And I have heard you lot are tight.... Sorry I couldn't resist  lol)
		
Click to expand...


You never heard of a drive off????


(PS, your right - tighter than a camel's starfish in a sand storm!)


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2013)

thecraw said:



			You never heard of a drive off????


(PS, your right - tighter than a camel's starfish in a sand storm!)
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha love it


----------



## Tiger (Feb 23, 2013)

Lots of photos and quality write ups please  

Have fun


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2013)

Tiger said:



			Lots of photos and quality write ups please  

Have fun 

Click to expand...

Will do this time :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 23, 2013)

Just an update on weather etc. There was no frost again this morning but still quite cold.


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Just an update on weather etc. There was no frost again this morning but still quite cold.
		
Click to expand...

I think it will be warmer than what I experienced yesterday, so I have no complaints.

4th at the Arden meet, 3rd yesterday at Tadmarton, I'm looking to improve on those positions 

Come on you Lancashire Fish Pots :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Feb 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Just an update on weather etc. There was no frost again this morning but still quite cold.
		
Click to expand...

Can you phone today and ask what the green situation is please and update later?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 23, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Can you phone today and ask what the green situation is please and update later?
		
Click to expand...

Course is fully open according to their website. They do update it every day as well, i checked this .

I will be suprised if we arent on full course tomorrow barring a major snow storm!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			I think it will be warmer than what I experienced yesterday, so I have no complaints.

4th at the Arden meet, 3rd yesterday at Tadmarton, I'm looking to improve on those positions 

Come on you Lancashire Fish Pots :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Team shameless are doing it for the Chatsworth estate. Lets have a paaaaaarrrrrrttttttyyyy :lol:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 23, 2013)

UPDATE FROM WEST LANCS

---------------------------------

About 10.30 for the kitchen. 



 We are on main greens today but who knows what tonight might bring.  The shop will be open from 7.45 in the morning. If temps, no trolleys
---------------------------------------


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 23, 2013)

Man utd polo and hat ready to go..... C'mon you Mancs......


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			UPDATE FROM WEST LANCS

---------------------------------

About 10.30 for the kitchen. 



 We are on main greens today but who knows what tonight might bring.  The shop will be open from 7.45 in the morning. If temps, no trolleys
---------------------------------------
		
Click to expand...

Meet somewhere for food beforehand then? Wetherspoons or Stu_c's mystery cafe!!?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 23, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Meet somewhere for food beforehand then? Wetherspoons or Stu_c's mystery cafe!!?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah im up for that. Just off out to the course now so will check back in about tea time today. Happy to go with the flow on this


----------



## Junior (Feb 23, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Meet somewhere for food beforehand then? Wetherspoons or Stu_c's mystery cafe!!?
		
Click to expand...

sounds good, what time ???


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2013)

LB I am sound for a lift as I dont know how long I will be staying afterwards as will need to get back for the kids....cheers anyway


----------



## 2blue (Feb 23, 2013)

Junior said:



			sounds good, what time ???
		
Click to expand...

Think we looking at 9....  9.30  Wetherspoons at L22 5PE  Queens Piccy House, Waterloo

Is that what we are doing guys.

(Hand warmers at the ready


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 23, 2013)

2blue said:



			Think we looking at 9....  9.30  Wetherspoons at L22 5PE  Queens Piccy House, Waterloo

Is that what we are doing guys.

(Hand warmers at the ready 

Click to expand...

I'm happy with spoons, like going on a stag do hitting wetherspoons on a Sunday morning!

Say 9am there? Gives us time to eat and get to the course for 10?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			I'm happy with spoons, like going on a stag do hitting wetherspoons on a Sunday morning!

Say 9am there? Gives us time to eat and get to the course for 10?
		
Click to expand...

It would be very rude not to join in..........:cheers:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 23, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			I'm happy with spoons, like going on a stag do hitting wetherspoons on a Sunday morning!

Say 9am there? Gives us time to eat and get to the course for 10?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me. Anybody know what parking is like?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 23, 2013)

See you there at 9 fellas. Hungry already.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2013)

Hope they can find some black pudding


----------



## Birchy (Feb 23, 2013)

Just to let everybody know i was out at my club this afternoon and conditions were lovely. Nothing frozen and barely any waterlogging. It wasnt even that cold at all, i didnt wear winter gloves or anything like that and hands were fine . In theory West lancs should be in better nick than my place so i would be very suprised if we arent on full course tomorrow barring a freakish unforecast snow hurricane :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 23, 2013)

can someone remind me how much is left to pay tomorrow.


----------



## Junior (Feb 23, 2013)

9am is good for me, see you there


----------



## Birchy (Feb 23, 2013)

louise_a said:



			can someone remind me how much is left to pay tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Â£25 green fee + Â£5 for prizes so Â£30 total Louise.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Final details for Sunday guys.

*TEAMS*

*Mickeys*
LB, StuC, Scouser & Yerman

*Jocks*
NWJocko, Val, Craw, HDID Kenny

*Lancashire Fish hotpots*
Louise_a, bluewolf, 2Blue, Fish

*Shameless*
Junior, Birchy, Karl102, Qwerty 

*GROUPINGS*

11:00
NWJocko
Yerman
2Blue
Qwerty

11:08
Valentino
Scouser
Louisea
Karl102

11:15
Craw
StuC
Fish
Junior

11:22
Kenny
Liverbirdie
Bluewolf
Birchy

*PRIZE POT*

Â£5 in each

Â£4 in the team pot (Â£16 each to the members of winning team)

Â£16 To the best stableford scorer

nearest the pin 17th hole (suprise prize by the craw)

Â£25 green fee balance & Â£5 prizes = Â£30 total due on the day per player
		
Click to expand...

Here you go....


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 23, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			See you there at 9 fellas. Hungry already.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, see you all there at 9.

Who's going to order a full English with a double vodka and red bull!!?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 23, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Yep, see you all there at 9.

Who's going to order a full English with a double vodka and red bull!!?
		
Click to expand...

Full english and a pint of bitter for a real man .


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Full english and a pint of bitter for a real man .
		
Click to expand...

U will be on the lambrini then...


----------



## louise_a (Feb 23, 2013)

If you lot all get p*ssed beforehand, I might have a chance


----------



## 2blue (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok...see yer at 9 then:lol:


----------



## DCB (Feb 23, 2013)

Have a good day folks, hope the weather is kind to you and a safe journey to those travelling early doors tomorrow.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2013)

cv



Birchy said:



			Full english and a pint of bitter for a real man .
		
Click to expand...

Me and StuC will be there handy, for our Alpen, fan of honeydew melon washed down with a fruit smoothie.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 23, 2013)

See you at 9ish folks :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			cv

Me and StuC will be there handy, for our Alpen, fan of honeydew melon washed down with a fruit smoothie.

Click to expand...

Mickeys are taking this seriously then eh :lol:   :fore:


----------



## 2blue (Feb 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Mickeys are taking this seriously then eh :lol:   :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Serious Mickeys.......  Ruddy hell!!!
Us "Fish varieties" are tekin it as it comes


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Mickeys are taking this seriously then eh :lol:   :fore:
		
Click to expand...

I never ever take golf seriously and those two r nobs lol


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I never ever take golf seriously and those two r nobs lol
		
Click to expand...

I know your scores prove it!

My prediction:-

The mancs will take the team game by 10 points plus, I've never seen as many bandits in one team since the Italian job.

The jocks will take 2nd place, as they are used to playing at baltic, windswept courses. A creditable second, handicapped by a 4 hour drive.

Because Fish is on a run of form, he may help his team to a respectable 3rd.

We will be fourth on 90 odd points, 30 odd each by 3 of us, one of our numbers winning a box of Dunlop DDH extra distance balls......


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			one of our numbers winning a box of Dunlop DDH extra distance balls......
		
Click to expand...

Can I have them now as aint been to sports direct today .....:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Can I have them now as aint been to sports direct today .....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You'd probably lose them, I've never seen you with the same ball for longer than 3 holes.

You normally go through 3 sharpies a round, marking your balls.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			You'd probably lose them, I've never seen you with the same ball for longer than 3 holes.

You normally go through 3 sharpies a round, marking your balls. 

Click to expand...

Wait till you see me tomorrow after my lesson Friday......IF i get it airborne i now have a fabulous draw with the driver....goes straight .....then moves left and then keeps going further and further....


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I know your scores prove it!

My prediction:-

The mancs will take the team game by 10 points plus, I've never seen as many bandits in one team since the Italian job.

The jocks will take 2nd place, as they are used to playing at baltic, windswept courses. A creditable second, handicapped by a 4 hour drive.

Because Fish is on a run of form, he may help his team to a respectable 3rd.

We will be fourth on 90 odd points, 30 odd each by 3 of us, one of our numbers winning a box of Dunlop DDH extra distance balls......
		
Click to expand...

As much as i hope your right, i will be relying on some other sombrero wearing mancs....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			As much as i hope your right, i will be relying on some other sombrero wearing mancs....
		
Click to expand...

ok Zapata.

Your team should be called Oceans four.

Although that said, you "inlanders" may struggle with the wind..........

Scouser will tire one of you out, with all the tramping around in the rough,looking for his balls. StuC will deafen one of you.........

Maybe there's hope.

Note to scouser - use up your 5 minutes on every ball you lose. Call the group behind through though, daylight finishes at 6.

The jocks must all be in bed. Would you stay up to watch sportscene?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Note to scouser - use up your 5 minutes on every ball you lose. Call the group behind through though, daylight finishes at 6.
		
Click to expand...

Is it 5 mins from when I hit or when I walk 80 yards to where it rolled????????


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Is it 5 mins from when I hit or when I walk 80 yards to where it rolled????????
		
Click to expand...

5 mins from when you arrive at where you think your ball is. Or 5 mins 20 seconds from when you hit it.

As a rule of thumb, of course.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2013)

How about I just get 36 points :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Is it 5 mins from when I hit or when I walk 80 yards to where it rolled????????
		
Click to expand...

 For someone with a fear of water on the course, you ARE aware that the sea is right next to West Lancs aren't you?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			How about I just get 36 points :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

How many rounds are you playing?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			For someone with a fear of water on the course, you ARE aware that the sea is right next to West Lancs aren't you?
		
Click to expand...

I can hit water without fear... If I was scared of it I wouldn't go near it... I love water


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			How many rounds are you playing?
		
Click to expand...

53...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Sounds good to me. Anybody know what parking is like?
		
Click to expand...

It should be ok Birchy, on road and off road parking. If not the Liver hotel (at one end) or mount pleasant along the front should be ok.

As long as we park the wagons in a circle, we'll be fine.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 24, 2013)

dont let this man fool you !! hes in form !!  ^     enjoy folks


----------



## thecraw (Feb 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			You'd probably lose them, I've never seen you with the same ball for longer than 3 holes.

*You normally go through 3 sharpies a round, marking your balls. *

Click to expand...



:rofl:


That's a classic, need to remember that one!   :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Feb 24, 2013)

Right, what sort of unearthly hour is this to be up at?

Must be the excitement of playing with Fish as I woke up a full hour before my alarm was scheduled to go off. Safe journey everyone.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 24, 2013)

Tell me about it!! Alarm set for 5,15am


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Right, what sort of unearthly hour is this to be up at?

Must be the excitement of playing with Fish as I woke up a full hour before my alarm was scheduled to go off. Safe journey everyone.
		
Click to expand...

You guys are probably on your way now, safe journey.

Craw, I'll do my best to keep you suitably impressed or entertained, which ever comes first!

I woke up early also so the build up to this has had its desired effect, I think there's going to be some great stories after this meet, what its all about  

See you all soon.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2013)

An update for the travelling contingent who may be reading. Weather is spot on at this end, no frost or snow or any of that rubbish. Should be full course and a cracking day!


----------



## 2blue (Feb 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			An update for the travelling contingent who may be reading. Weather is spot on at this end, no frost or snow or any of that rubbish. Should be full course and a cracking day! 

Click to expand...

Great stuff.....  F just a few more mouthfuls of porridge, then I'm on my way....  Light snow here...  An Brrrrrr.


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2013)

Left Coventry snowing and brrr


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 24, 2013)

Just spoke to the pro, -Course on full Greens!


----------



## splashtryagain (Feb 24, 2013)

Hope you all enjoy it, have a good day!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2013)

Morning!

Ooh, that was a nice sleep in - save me some sausages.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 24, 2013)

I had a great day, well organised Birchy, a nice round with Scouser, Karl102 and Valentino, thanks for the company guys. The course was mostly in good nick, barring a couple of holes that were shortened becuse of flooded fairways, the greens were very fast for the time of year. The rough was very punitive, even if you found your ball you had a bad lie, I had my first fresh air shot for ages trying to get out. 

One thing I wasn't happy with was that on several holes the yellow tees were in front of the reds! whats all that about?

I will leave Birchy to post details of the winners.


----------



## Junior (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks Birchy and Liverbirdie for organising a top day and especially to StuC Craw and Fish for a great game.......lots of laughs had !!!  Shot of the day..... got to be Craws 60 yard putt that he canned straight in the middle, would have been a cracking eagle, but shame it was 3 off the tee   

Well done NWJ for taking the spoils and to the rest of my 'Shameless' team mates for winning the team prize.   

C'mon Craw, Fish, get the pics up of Jean-Van-De-Velde-StuC.   Just don't mention Brendan Rodgers, Joe Allen, Emilie Heskey or how David Moyes would make a great Liverpool manager


----------



## Scouser (Feb 24, 2013)

Birchy and LB well done for organizing!!

Louise, Karl and Val thanks for an enjoyable round....

And just so you know LB the sharpie (other brands are available) stayed firmly in the bag!!!! 

AND I WASN'T IN LAST PLACE ...............(was I Stu_C ........:rofl


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 24, 2013)

Well played to Birchy and LB for organising a top day at a top course.

Thanks to Qwerty, 2blue and Terman for the company today.

Special thanks to my fellow Scots for making the trek down, hope the journey home was kind.....

Look forward to doing it all again soon, normal service will be resumed with me scoring mid-20's and Scouser coming last ne:


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 24, 2013)

Cheers to Birchy and LB for a top day! Was great playing with Val, Louise and Scouser....

The course was tough, miss the fairway and your praying for a good lie. unfortunately i never found one! i can not begin to imagine what it is really like when the wind blows, especially the front 9... The course has some stunning golf holes and views. 

Hopefully a return match up north of he border sooner rather than later..... 

Ps well done qwerty, junior and Birchy my fellow shameless winners....


----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks to the guys who i played with Bluewolf (Danny) Liverbirdie (Peter) & Kenny i had a great laugh with great company.

The course was very nice and only in bad condition in a couple of spots. The greens were very fast especially for the time of year and putting was key. The rough was utterly brutal and very hard to find any balls in there! I lost a few which resulted in a few blobs .

Special mention to the Scottish lads who ventured down for this, it was a great effort to come all that way.


P.s theres another thread with results and pictures for anybody who hasnt seen it.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 24, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			and Scouser coming last ne:
		
Click to expand...

Insert naughty word!


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 24, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Hopefully a return match up north of he border sooner rather than later
		
Click to expand...

Great shout, I'd be up for that, maybe not a 5am start right enough.....

Enough of that with the kids never mind golf


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 24, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Insert naughty word!
		
Click to expand...

You've a while to rip the knitting out of Stu_C first right enough!!


----------



## Scouser (Feb 24, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			You've a while to rip the knitting out of Stu_C first right enough!!
		
Click to expand...

And someone else on the forum I just checked the results :cheers:


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks to Birchy and Liverbirdie for sorting out an excellent day, really enjoyed only my 2nd time on a links course and with 17 points on the turn it could have been an even better day.

We experienced all four seasons whilst out their and anything off the fairway was penal. Greens were very good for the time of year and caught us all out at first, no horse shoes, they either went in or 6ft past!

Very pleased with my overall game, found plenty of fairways and some GIR so happy with 6 gross pars and a few birdie opportunities, knowledge of the course layout can easily cost you though along with a couple of silly thin shots with the wedge  

Found only 1 bunker and there were plenty out their, it was the last place we looked mind, I could have sworn it was another 100 yards ahead  

Huge thanks to my playing partners which made the day even better with the banter and good humour all the way around, Junior (Andy) great back 9 mate, Stu_C and Craw, it was a pleasure lads, thank you :clap:

I agree the shot of the day had to be Craws although such a shame he and I both went for the corner thinking it was a tight dogleg and then had to take 3 off the tee :angry: 

 Well done to the Shameless team and NWJ, good scores so well deserved :thup:

Really looking forward to Formby & Liverpool now.

Pictures on the other thread Junior


----------



## 2blue (Feb 24, 2013)

Well done Birchy and LB for organising a top day at a great course as well as sorting out decent weather.

Very grateful to Qwerty, NWJock and Yerman for patiently seeking out my stray drivers during the front 9 and providing such good company.
Looking forward to our next meeting.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks again to Birchy and LB, Cracking day from start to finish :thup:

That was one tough golf course!  The front 9 really was some test, and that was with barely any wind.

Thanks to my partners for the day Yerman(nick), 2blue(Dave) and well done nwjocko (Iain), steady golf all the way round on what was a really tough testing course.

A special mention for Yerman and Bluewolf for sporting their Flatcaps, I think the rest of us need to make an effort at formby and I need to ditch the tea cosy
Bluewolf was definately the coolest guy on the course today with his Flatcap and scarf combo:thup:

Id be more than happy to have a trip up to Scotland after Val,Craw and Kenny made the effort to come down today, if a few of us fancy it hopefully we can make it happen sometime during the season.

And well done to my TEAM MANCUNIA  team mates!


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Right, what sort of unearthly hour is this to be up at?

Must be the excitement of playing with Fish as I woke up a full hour before my alarm was scheduled to go off.
		
Click to expand...

Hope I didn't let your expectations down 

I've just slept like a baby, all that cold sea (fresh) air is a real tonic for a good nights kip.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			Hope I didn't let your expectations down 

I've just slept like a baby, all that cold sea (fresh) air is a real tonic for a good nights kip.
		
Click to expand...

Me too! Not slept that well for ages. Got a few digs in the night for snoring too


----------

